
The annoying state of Internet subscriptions - vrypan
https://blog.vrypan.net/2016/01/20/the-annoying-state-of-internet-subscriptions/
======
Outdoorsman
Would love to see "subscribe" options that were accompanied by at least 10
enforced heuristic parameters...

